# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Things to do while lucid!

## Theskit

Alright everyone I have started makeing an extended list of things to do while lucid. Half of the ideas are mine, yet the other half are others from this forum so don't get pissed if i steal your ideas. and feel free to add your own and if i like it i will add it to my personal list. So here it is my current personal list. in no specific order

1. Hatch DC from egg and raise with morals.
2. Talk with freinds
3. Get drunk (works best when you have done it before)
4. become water, evaporate ,and rain back to earth
5. CREATE NEW COLOR
6. 360 Degree vision
7. create and enter dream library
8. ask dream guid what he does when im not sleeping
9. light the oceans on fire and view from space
10. build somethin' (real original right?)
11. go back in time
12. call myself
13. talk to a younger me
14. fly (duh)
15. Watch movie that tells how to have lucid dreams better.
16. possess someone
17. Try to convince a DC that its a dream
18. fight a DC
19. Shoot fire,lightning,ice ext. out of hand
20. Challenge Devil to a rock off!!!
21. Just talk to a DC
22. Visit my minds art gallery
23. Fight
24. Go to heaven and chat with God
25. Go to hell and beat the sh*t out of the Devil
26. Create dream world (thats a popular one)
27. Enter a tv show
28. talk with dead relatives 
29. write a song (im a musician)
30. be a Rockstar
31. blow up the earth
32. get to know a DC well visit them in other dreams
33. Talk to subconcious (get to know yourself)
34. Watch tape labled "my lost memories"
35. Go on the dream Internet
36. Go to Dream views forum and post that your having a LD
37. summon giant tv and mess with the Brightness, contrast ext. buttons for  dream
38. invent something
39. ask your dream name
40. bring inanimate object to life.
41. change the weather
42. go to the civil war with an abram tank
43. prove that you are indestructable and do dangerous things
44. ask why we dream
45. get into a (war) Dog-fight
46. point at things and have them blow up
47. ask a real life freind what s/he is dreaming about in real life now (the next day see if your right.
48. Be the godfather
49. be the president
50. kidnap the president.
51. read about ultimate LD-ing techniques
52. Jam with Jimi (hendrix of course) 
53. get lessons from favorite guitar players (again im a musician)
54. Hone your social skills
55. Take on a whole army by yourself
56. Practice my guitar. (musician)
57. listen to music
58. blow up school
59. freeze time
60. rule a government
61. ask LaBarge his secrets of LD-ing
62. Read book/ watch video entiteled "frogotten Dreams"
63. rob a bank
64. Hunt dinos
65. go on gods computer and create life
66. Become really small and explore your own body
67. And of course all them great sex fantasies!

ENJOY. Come on now add yours. Lets here um   ::banana::

----------


## The Tao

Personally, I'm more interested in trying to find my Minds Filing Cabinent. The way I look at it, if I can find in my dream, where I store all my memories, then I can access all my lost and forgotten memories also, and if I know what I'm doing, I can rewrite certains ones, or create false memories... I wonder if thats even possible.

----------


## Crossheart

thanks for all the great ideas

----------


## Theskit

Come on guys if you see this don't just look at it post your ideas. 
 ::?:

----------


## antiflag

> Alright everyone I have started makeing an extended list of things to do while lucid. Half of the ideas are mine, yet the other half are others from this forum so don't get pissed if i steal your ideas. and feel free to add your own and if i like it i will add it to my personal list. So here it is my current personal list. in no specific order
> 
> 1. Hatch DC from egg and raise with morals.
> 2. Talk with freinds
> 3. Get drunk (works best when you have done it before)
> 4. become water, evaporate ,and rain back to earth
> 5. CREATE NEW COLOR
> 6. 360 Degree vision
> 7. create and enter dream library
> ...



look on your own computer and see whats on it

----------


## Kael Seoras

Shy people, be totally confident and forward maybe a little brash and see what happens  ::D:

----------


## Crossheart

Be a spy
Use Telikenisis
Preform surgery

----------


## Theskit

I know this is sad and all to do this ,but my list isn't long enough and this post is a bump.

----------


## Celtrum

Whoa! Some of these things seem impossible! Create a new color? 360 degree vision? Wow! ::bowdown::  ::banana::  ::bowdown::  :Eek:

----------


## Irwanday01

-Move to mars where there is an entire population living in a bio-dome.  And become a powerful criminal/hero there.(Think total recall movie)

-Turn a phone booth into a time travel machine and travel back to a time you were always interested in.

-visit an underwater civilization run by poseidion, that is populated by mermaids/mermen.

-become a vampire

-star in you favorite action movie/video game

-notice a tear in the space fabric right next to your body and step through it into another dimension.

-walk through a mirror.

-turn into a ghost

-turn you body into a machine/animal

-see if you dream conscious can make your real life body sleep walk.  

-ask you subconscious what will happen the next day and see if any of it comes true.

----------


## Elite

You could change yourself into Chuck Norris. I did that once and I round house kicked some dude.

----------


## ThisUserNameSucks

Number 5 is impossible, I think.

Post on Dreamviews.com while in a LD XD

Edit:
Ooh! i got a good one! 

When in a lucid dream, get your own Arc de Triomphe (Usually attained by great acheivements in battle (War))

----------


## Elite

Don't Double post =[ 
It makes me sad =`[

----------


## ILikeTurtles

-Run into a big crowd of DC's, turn them all into Smith copies(from The Matrix), and then fight them all off.

-Go on a stealth mission in a secret military base

-Assassinate Hitler

----------


## ThisUserNameSucks

> Don't Double post =[ 
> It makes me sad =`[



Sorry  :Oops: 

Edit: Fixed  ::D:

----------


## Grod

> look on your own computer and see whats on it



Why would you quote the whole post to say just that?

And number five is impossible. You can't create a new color.

----------


## Theskit

Nice I like most of these keep them coming.

----------


## Theskit

Alright one new addition for now. Beat up bill gates.

----------


## kingofclutch

Make a baby with a girl	 ::hump:: , then get a time machine and go to the future in your dream and meet your kid in the future.
Or just make a time machine and go to any time.

----------


## skunk

i just realized what i want to do in my next LD, go snowboarding.

----------


## arcadeRobot

Make the greatest tasting breakfast imaginable  ::D:

----------


## Omega Weapon

false awaken purposefully with the plan that you will forget you are lucid but when you open a certain door you will remember again.

That takes true control.

----------


## damnpamn

split in half and keep track of where each half of me goes.  If I can do that split again and so on and so on and so.  (I actually read that somewhere else but I like the idea)

----------


## Exhalent

Jump through a painting Super Mario 64 style!

----------


## blrhoover

Well, everybody has those 'I wish I would've done something about it!' moments.  Go back and do it!

----------


## shotbirds

what;s is this 'dream libray'? is it what it sounds like or is it something different?

----------


## Theskit

68. Beat up bill gates
69. Be a gladiator
70. Go to wood stock
71. Be a king
72. Try sleeping entering a dream and going lucid (see what your dream dreams are like)

----------


## Theskit

73. Aliens invade earth. Fight for the survival of the human race.
74. We find life on another planet that is less developed then us (about 1800's version of us) and you lead or fight to take out there race and usurp there planet.
75. summon a personification of all your fears and kill it.

----------


## ray

i went to sleep twice in a lucid dream once,which means i was in the dream of a dream of a dream? :tongue2: 

my brother and i both have been trying to create a new color.....it is impossible we both came up with a weird grayish-purple.he tries that more than i do at that and he got a turquoise color the last time. ::?: 

turning into any kind of mythical creature is always fun. ::D:

----------


## LabRat

-Hop on a bus
-Destroy a planet
-Summon a safe, and open it
-Ask my subconscience "Show me something amazing."

----------


## Captain Frapo

> what;s is this 'dream libray'? is it what it sounds like or is it something different?



I'm wondering if it's anything like visiting the Akashic Records. It's a place on the astral plane which is percieved differently, but usually as a library, which contains all the information of the universe aka  "All knowledge of human experience and the history of the cosmos" and you can look anything up.Your past or future. Although the beings that work there (librarians?) are usually pretty impatient with me and only allow me to ask one question each time.

----------


## Sam1r

> -Ask my subconscience "Show me something amazing."



I like that :smiley: ...
nice idea

----------


## lucidfhuture

When you go to sleep in a dream you either wake up or the dream scape changes. You can't dream in a dream.

----------


## Raetin

Wait, instead of posting in this thread that is 2 years old, you should post in "1000 ways to Lucid Dream"

----------


## mazillion

Kill yourself but don't wake up. see what happens

----------


## Emz11

Sadly, I cannot do some of thos things (I cannot smell or taste or even feel in my dreams) and I have almost no control, I can only make things appear and dissapear and teleport. I would love to be able to fly though...

----------


## dusevic

open ur eyes while asleep.  ive done it twice now.  next time im gunna try to move my body and eventually try to sleep walk

----------


## Yungen

Fly as fast as you can into space so you can see the earth and speed up time so you can see it rotating. Even better, fly with it so you can see each light being turned on  :wink2:

----------


## NobleDreams

- Walk into a museum and see what your sub-c comes up with.
- Dive into a black hole
- Act really nice to a dream character, and befriend it. Visit it's house and ask it what it's life are like, and if s/he dreams and if s/he has any precious memories etc.
- Create yourself to see what the outerworld see you as.

----------


## Mrsf0011

. Go find a cop with guard dogs and get the dogs to attack the officer
. Murder rockerfeller, Rothchilds etc
. Murder Justin Bieber
. Turn your vision to Infrared
. Be a soccer player in a famouse team in a big game and score goals
. Visit other planets and galaxies
. Do something fucked up to get a life sentence in prison and then esape from prison
. Ask of up comming lottery numbers or other gambling related
. Find your superior self and inject your self his genes

----------


## Klikko

Summon Dobby (Harry Potter)

----------


## poprockdreamboy

I would want to meet these people in seperate dreams. 

1.  Become good friends with and play some music with Adam Lambert, Kris Allen, David Archuleta, John Mayer, Howie Day, and Jason Mraz.
2. Have a nice cup of coffee or dinner with Celine Dion, Madonna, Whitney Houston, Elton John, Billy Joel, and talk to them about their life experiences. Possibly play some music for them.
3. Play as Mario and save the Princess before fighting Bowser.
4. Find out why Gannondorf wnats to take over the world and convince him to become good.
5. Check out a place where everything is made of candy.
6. Become good friends with Cappie and Rusty from ABC Family's Greek.
7. Find out that I am wizard and become good friends with Justin Russo and learn some cool spells.

----------


## pepsibluefan

My main goals, the goals are infinite but these are the ones I want to try right away.

[1] Find my dream guide/spirit guilde

[2] Talk to the dream characters find there likes an dislikes. 

[3] Make my own town with law enforcement and all.

[4] Find a cute girl to make into my dream wife (one in real life one in the dream world)

[5] Fly, and get my destined armor and be a super hero in my dreams.

Those are the ones I want to try right away, my list is infinite.  ::D:

----------


## Metalconch

> Personally, I'm more interested in trying to find my Minds Filing Cabinent. The way I look at it, if I can find in my dream, where I store all my memories, then I can access all my lost and forgotten memories also, and if I know what I'm doing, I can rewrite certains ones, or create false memories... I wonder if thats even possible.



Sounds like the movie click. Watch it then try and emulate it(it's easier than starting from scratch), just make a remote for your life; more volume, stop time, and menu  :wink2:

----------


## dr3am

-fall down some stairs
-skydive
-shoot some guns
-(if you have seen inception,) mess with things see if ppl get mad
-or see if you can go to limbo
lol just some ideas im trying to become lucid when i dream wish me luck these are some of the things im doin!

----------


## MagicDustin

Go back when Hitler was born and become his best friend and lead him to be a great person instead of a racist killer and have him rule the earth on peace- didn't think of that and then when he is good you can have a pizza party with him. Another idea is do the adrenaline rush from wanted with slowed time and curve bullets into peoples faces lol

----------


## rynkrt3

- Anything... It's a dream.

----------

